# Impossible d'inserer cd ou dvd mac G5



## ffff (7 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème avec mon iMac G5, je n'arrive plus a inserer  de cd ou de dvd dans le lecteur qui se trouve à droite de mon écran (type mange disque)
Bien sur celui-ci est vide !!
Est ce que quelqu'un a deja rencontré ce problème ??
Je n'ai trouvé aucun poste y faisant référence.

Merci pour votre aide !

Fanny


----------



## NightWalker (7 Mai 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

Est-ce que le CD/DVD rentre quand même un petit peu ou pas du tout ?


----------



## ffff (7 Mai 2007)

Merci !

En fait je peux inserer le CD/DVD quasiment en entier mais le lecteur ne l'attrape pas comme il  le fait normalement !
est ce que ca t'evoque qq chose ??

FAnny


----------



## NightWalker (7 Mai 2007)

On dirait que c'est le mécanisme qui attrape ou eject le CD/DVD qui ne marche plus  Est-ce que ça t'est arrivé d'un coup ou tu as remarqué quelque faiblesse dernièrement ?


----------



## ffff (7 Mai 2007)

Ca m'est arrivé d'un coup !! IL marchait très bien la semaine dernière et je ne l'ai pas utilisé entre temps !!
c'est bien ce que je craignait y a pas grand chose a faire   

Merci pour ton aide

a+


----------



## NightWalker (7 Mai 2007)

Tu as essayé les recettes classique de réinitialisation d'un Mac ? comme reseter le PRAM ( pomme + alt + P + R ) lors du démarrage de la machine ?


Ou reset complet de la machine ( aucun risque ):
1. Il faut d'abord éteindre la machine
2. Débranches tous les câbles, alimentation, clavier, souris
3. Attendre 30 sec environ
4. Rebranche l'alimentation tout en appuyant sur le bouton de démarrage de la machine 
5. Patientes 10 secondes puis relache le bouton de démarrage
6. Est-ce que ça marche maintenant ?


----------



## ffff (7 Mai 2007)

Ca a marché !!!! 

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide !
Je note la procedure et la garde bien précieusement 

J'avoue que j'ai eu une petite sueure froide pendant la procédure... qq bip bizarre... le ventilo qui s'emballe... et un bel ecran tout blanc... mais maintenant  tout va bien 

Merci encore

bonne fin de journée

a+

Fanny


----------



## NightWalker (7 Mai 2007)

de rien 

C'était quelle méthode qui t'a permi de débloquer la situation ?


----------



## jala (18 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai un problème avec mon iMac G5 1ère génération, je n'arrive plus à insérer de cd ou de dvd dans le superdrive. Celui-ci est vide et les disques n'entrent pas plus loin que le bord gauche du trou de centrage.
J'ai essayé les techniques décrites dans ce fil, pas d'amélioration.
Compte tenu de l'étroitesse de la fente je ne peux pas voir s'il y a un corps étranger, mais j'en doute un peu.
Je n'ai pas retrouvé le site US qui décrit les démontages de la plupart des Mac.

Toute aide est bienvenue, même si c'est pour me confirmer qu'il est out, pistes pour "cheap" réparation bienvenues...


----------

